# Zona Razor Saws - Complete Set from 14 to 52 TPI plus 4-in-1 and Alum. Miter Set



## mafe

Thank you for the review, I also recomend them for small tasks.
But as a regular dove tail saw I think one must step up.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RogerBean

I second. These little saws are among the best I have found and sharp as a razor. I have a separate dovetail saw, but I have a couple of these little guys that are always close at hand for small work. For my box work they are perfect. Great value.
Roger


----------



## bigike

Where did you get them from I found a couple on ebay but I don't think it's all of them, which is what I wanted after mafe posted info about one of them?
Thanks for the review!


----------



## WayneC

I have seen the saws in local hobby shops and I believe in Home Depot. There are also a bunch of them on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=zona+saw


----------



## ward63

Thanks for the review. For a dovetail saw I'd recommend the "Razor" Dozuki. The miter box looks nice but if its aluminum it will shear the teeth off those saws quickly.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@Ward63, You are right about the aluminum miter box, but a sacrificial piece of 3/32 helps soften the landing.

I got all my saws from http://www.zonatool.net/

They currently have free shipping on orders over $50 US


----------



## AaronK

david - do you find that you need to have the whole product range? If I want to get just 1 or 2, which would you recommend?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@AaronK, Of course just get what you need. Which ones depends on what you intend to do with it.

BTW, I don't have the entire product range. Most models have optional TPI.

Using blade thickness and TPI as the variables, I strategically ordered my set to cover each combination just once. No overlap or duplication. I am guessing my "set" is only about 1/3 of the whole product range.

I will do the same (though there will be less of them) with the larger Shark saws soon.


----------

